# Ibook G3 800mhz: questions diverses!



## G3finder (8 Mars 2008)

bonjour,

quelques questions pour un *Apple iBook G3 12" 800MHz 256RAM 30GB  CDROM OSX.4

*je viens de commander sur ebay us un ibook g3 car petit budget

alors mes questions dans l'ordre sont les suivantes:

1. l'upgrade de la mémoire par des barettes génériques est elle aussi compatible qu'avec les macbook?

2. quel est la taille de disque dur max sur un ibook G3?

3. comment partitionner un HDD externe afin qu'il fonctionne sous pc et mac avec deux partitions?

4. carte wifi... les cartes pcmcia en dehors de l'airport card sont elles comptaibles?

sinon très heureux de revenir vers vous("macbook") et mac


----------



## poissonfree (8 Mars 2008)

Sur Mactracker (si j'ai trouvé le bon, y'en a deux) :

Donc à 800Mhz (ou 800/900Mhz) : 
Mémoire : mini 128Mo maxi 640Mo -> 1 - PC100 3.3V 144-pin SO-DIMM
Disque dur version 800Mhz : mini 30 ou 40Go Ultra ATA maxi  
Disque dur version 800/900Mhz : mini 30 ou 40 ou 60Go Ultra ATA maxi 

Pour un disque externe, l'une des meilleures solutions : 
1 seule partition en HFS+
Sous windows, tu pourras lire et écrire avec une appli dont je viens d'oublier son nom :rateau:

Pas plus d'infos pour le moment sauf que tu peux aller à Mac OS X 10.4.11 (pas la peine d'essayer d'installer Léopard )


----------



## G3finder (8 Mars 2008)

poissonfree a dit:


> Sur Mactracker (si j'ai trouvé le bon, y'en a deux) :
> 
> Donc à 800Mhz (ou 800/900Mhz) :
> Mémoire : mini 128Mo maxi 640Mo -> 1 - PC100 3.3V 144-pin SO-DIMM
> ...


----------



## G3finder (9 Mars 2008)

re,

merci pour les conseils!

dans l'attente de recevoir l'ibook des USA

je viens de commander une carte airport wifi et adaptateur pour 38&#8364; au canada fdp inclus
à priori ce n'est pas super difficile de l'installer... d'après les topics reste à voir pour moi :mouais:

- l'adaptateur airport card est il de série sur el g3 au faut le prévoir en plus?

- un ibook sans cd restore est ce préjudiciable???
- y a t il quelque chose à valider sur le net pour les mises à jour??? car l'OS est préconfiguré avec l'ibook mais pas de cd restore juste le laptop et le cordon (j'ai prévu l'adaptateur :rateau


un dernier coup de pouce pour répondre à mes questions???


merci


----------



## poissonfree (9 Mars 2008)

S'il n'y a pas les CD Mac (version couleur gris) vendu avec -> n'achète pas !!!


----------



## G3finder (9 Mars 2008)

poissonfree a dit:


> S'il n'y a pas les CD Mac (version couleur gris) vendu avec -> n'achète pas !!!



pourquoi?
peux tu être un peu plus explicite stp???


----------



## poissonfree (9 Mars 2008)

Tu vas à la fnac (ou autre), tu te prends un Mac (Pro :rateau.
Tu verras qu'il y a 2 DVD dedans de couleur gris. 
A l'intérieur (des dvd) il y a : 
- Mac OS propre à ta machine
- ilife
- iwork 
- 2/3 trucs en plus
- un programme de diagnostic pour voir si tout va bien

Si ton DVD est de couleur noir, c'est une version Mac OS qui peut s'installer sur n'importe quel Mac. Bien sûr il n'y a pas de version d'iwork et d'ilife  ni même le programme de diagnostic! (enfin je crois).


S'il n'y a pas les CDs/DVDs d'origne ça peut être un Mac .... volé :afraid:


----------



## divoli (9 Mars 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> pourquoi?
> peux tu être un peu plus explicite stp???



Il faut absolument demander une copie de la facture et les CD d'installation fournis à l'origine avec l'ordinateur. Ils sont gris. Il contiennent non seulement l'OS, mais également des applications et l'Apple Hardware Test. Ils sont indissociables de la vente de l'ordinateur. 

Pas de CD d'origine ---> vente nulle. Point barre.


_Edit: Grillé par poissonfree._


----------



## G3finder (9 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il faut absolument demander une copie de la facture et les CD d'installation fournis à l'origine avec l'ordinateur. Ils sont gris. Il contiennent non seulement l'OS, mais également des applications et l'Apple Hardware Test. Ils sont indissociables de la vente de l'ordinateur.
> 
> Pas de CD d'origine ---> vente nulle. Point barre.
> 
> ...



re

il faut absolument les cd de la machine à proprement parlé ou n'importe cd restore os X neuf???


----------



## divoli (9 Mars 2008)

Il faut *tous* les CD (ou DVD) gris fournis par Apple avec le Mac lors du premier achat.

Le problème, malheureusement, c'est que bien souvent les vendeurs ne les ont plus.

Perso, je suis intransigeant. Si l'on ne me fournit pas ces CD, je n'achète pas. Cela me privera certes de faire certains achats, mais de toute façon ce serait des achats à risque.


----------



## G3finder (9 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il faut *tous* les CD (ou DVD) gris fournis par Apple avec le Mac lors du premier achat.
> 
> Le problème, malheureusement, c'est que bien souvent les vendeurs ne les ont plus.
> 
> Perso, je suis intransigeant. Si l'on ne me fournit pas ces CD, je n'achète pas. Cela me privera certes de faire certains achats, mais de toute façon ce serait des achats à risque.




1.le fait d'acheter en supplément un pack cd ou dvd deux versions sont proposées:

soit en version boîte donc à priori jamais utilisé! possibilité en full , ça change quoi?
soit en version grise donc restore! (sont ils uniques pour chaque mac?)
celui-ci pourrait il aller?
http://cgi.cafr.ebay.ca/Panther-10-...ryZ80258QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

2.cela est il préjudiciable pour l'utilisation du mac?

3.acheter un mac sans cd restore, quel est le risque??

4. quel os est le plus optimal pour la ocnfiguration présentée? jaguar, panther, tiger???

merci

bon je viens de commander cet OS en espérant qu'il passe sur le G3
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260217799758&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=016


----------



## divoli (9 Mars 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> 1.le fait d'acheter en supplément un pack cd ou dvd deux versions sont proposées:
> 
> soit en version boîte donc à priori jamais utilisé! possibilité en full , ça change quoi?
> soit en version grise donc restore! (sont ils uniques pour chaque mac?)
> ...



Ce sont des DVD gris dans ce lien; ils ne s'installent que sur le Mac avec lequel ils ont été vendus, ou éventuellement sur un Mac strictement identique.

Tu peux toujours les acheter, mais il y a un risque important que l'iBook refuse l'installation.

Tu peux acheter une licence universelle de Tiger (les DVD sont noirs). Mais dans cas tu n'auras pas pas les applications supplémentaires fournis par Apple (ce n'est pas bien grave, elles ne sont pas vraiment indispensables, et tu peux les acheter à part), mais surtout tu n'auras pas l'Apple Hardware Test.

Attention, Tiger se trouve généralement sur DVD (vérifier que ton lecteur lise les DVD), et il faudra rajouter de la ram...


----------



## G3finder (9 Mars 2008)

merci divoli

regardes stp le dernier lien que j'ai envoyé avec l'os X.3!!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260217799758&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=016

je pense qu'il devrait passer non?

merci!!!


----------



## divoli (9 Mars 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> merci divoli
> 
> regardes stp le dernier lien que j'ai envoyé avec l'os X.3!!
> 
> ...



Ce sont de nouveau des DVD gris, cette fois pour iBook G4. Donc là c'est sûr qu'ils ne s'installeront pas sur ton G3.

J'en reviens à ton premier post; tu as acheté un iBook G3 avec OS 10.4 fourni, c'est bien ça ?


----------



## G3finder (9 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ce sont de nouveau des DVD gris, cette fois pour iBook G4. Donc là c'est sûr qu'ils ne s'installeront pas sur ton G3.
> 
> J'en reviens à ton premier post; tu as acheté un iBook G3 avec OS 10.4 fourni, c'est bien ça ?




OS 10.4 installé , pré chargé si tu préfères pas fourni avec!!!

donc quels sont les risques du coup?
cela va t il gêner mon utilisation????

merci à vous!!!!


----------



## divoli (9 Mars 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> OS 10.4 installé , pré chargé si tu préfères pas fourni avec!!!
> 
> donc quels sont les risques du coup?
> cela va t il gêner mon utilisation????
> ...



OK. 

Ben les problèmes sont à relativiser:

- Tu n'auras pas les applications fourni à l'origine avec le Mac, comme la suite iLife, sauf si l'ancien proprio les as laissées sur le DD. Mais le jour où te reformates ton DD, et que tu n'as les CD pour les réinstaller, tu vas être embêté. Quoi que tu peux acheter iLife à part (attention à la version).
Ce n'est pas bien grave.

- Comme tu n'as pas les CD d'origine, tu ne pourras pas faire de test hardware. Ce peut être un peu plus embêtant.

Contacte l'ancien proprio, pour voir s'il a gardé les CD d'origine.

* Par contre, te fournir OS 10.4 installé, mais pas les CD d'OS 10.4, c'est ILLEGAL.*


----------



## G3finder (9 Mars 2008)

merci divoli

alors je l'ai acheté http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170197717288&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=007

pas de cd et manuel inclus c'est bien précisé j'avais oublié de lire!

sinon:
test hardware ça améliore quoi?

pour l'illégalité je m'en suis douté une fois que j'ai vu que je n'avais pas les cd restore

dans l'hypothèse où je souhaiterai installer le OS X.4 en version dvd... puis-je le faire à partir d'un graveur dvd externe HP??
donc pour le G3 800mhz... quel était l'OS vendu avec? panther, jaguar...?


----------



## divoli (9 Mars 2008)

Ce vendeur t'a clairement vendu cet iBook avec OS 10.4, il est *obligé de te fournir les CD OS 10.4 qui ne lui appartiennent plus*, sinon c'est de l'arnaque.

L'Apple Hardware Test n'améliore rien. C'est simplement un outil de diagnostique matériel, que l'on utilise pour savoir si un des éléments de Mac n'est pas défectueux.

C'est clair qu'en te privant de l'Apple Hardware Test, le vendeur te prive de facto de la possibilité de faire par toi-même un test et de détecter un problème éventuel.

Bref, cette vente est très criticable. 

Recontacte-le;
- Déjà le CD OS 10.4 ne lui appartient plus, puisqu'il t'en a cédé la licence,
- Essaye de récupérer les CD d'origine.


----------



## divoli (9 Mars 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> dans l'hypothèse où je souhaiterai installer le OS X.4 en version dvd... puis-je le faire à partir d'un graveur dvd externe HP??
> donc pour le G3 800mhz... quel était l'OS vendu avec? panther, jaguar...?



Cet iBook était vendu à l'origine avec OS 10.2 Jaguar.

Non, à ma connaissance tu ne peux pas installer Tiger version DVD via un lecteur externe. Eventuellement tu peux l'installer en mode target via un autre Mac.

Mais le vendeur te l'as normalement vendu avec une version CD de Tiger qui désormais t'appartient.


----------



## G3finder (9 Mars 2008)

re

tu as pu cliquer sur le dernier lien??

en fait c'est bien indiqué sur l'annonce vendu sans cd ni manuel... c'est une société informatique comme tous ceux qui vendent les pc portables avec win xp ou vista pré installé et qui ne fournissent pas de licence !!!

toutes les sodimm sont compatibles avec les ibook dès le moment où elles respectent le standard pc100, je souhaite ajouter une barrette de 512mo?

voilà le mail envoyé au vendeur, je ne sais pas si c'est bon et mon anglais est pourrave, j'espère qu'il comprendra!!


> hi,
> i have bought airport card, memory for ibook... but i have one more question:
> 
> you sell ibook g3 with os X.4
> ...


----------



## divoli (9 Mars 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> re
> 
> tu as pu cliquer sur le dernier lien??
> 
> ...



J'ai cliqué et je t'ai répondu. Il peut écrire ce qu'il veut, ce qu'il fait est *ILLEGAL*. S'il te vend l'ordinateur avec OS 10.4 installé, il n'a pas le droit de garder le CD d'OS 10.4 pour lui. 

Il viole allègrement la licence de MacOS 10.4, il n'a plus le droit d'utiliser ce CD, puisque désormais ce CD et sa licence t'appartiennent.

Bref, son histoire de "fresh install" sans fournir les CD, c'est totalement illégal, il n'en a absolument pas le droit, c'est de l'arnaque pure et simple.


----------



## G3finder (9 Mars 2008)

on verra si suite à mon message ... les américains étant si respectueux des lois!!!

va t il faire ce geste

wait and see

sinon , il risque peut être d'annuler la vente!!!  donc je me retrouverai avec tous les accessoires commandés sur les bras.... ebay quand tu nous tiens


----------



## divoli (9 Mars 2008)

Franchement, si ce vendeur ne cède pas, annule la vente, cela vaut mieux. 

Si tu vois une vente sur ebay et que tu n'es pas sûr, demande conseil sur les forums, cela minimisera les risques de te faire arnaquer. 

En tout cas, l'histoire du "Je vends un iBook G4 avec OS 10.4 mais sans CD", c'est quand même culotté, et totalement illégal.

D'autant plus que l'intitulé de la vente laisse à penser que les CD d'OS 10.4 sont inclus.

Donc c'est la vente dans son intégralité qui est louche.


----------



## G3finder (9 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Franchement, si ce vendeur ne cède pas, annule la vente, cela vaut mieux.
> 
> Si tu vois une vente sur ebay et que tu n'es pas sûr, demande conseil sur les forums, cela minimisera les risques de te faire arnaquer.
> 
> ...



ok

ben disons que c'était l'opportunité... sauf qu'au bout du compte ça commence à faire quelques frais (180+20+25)... mais à ce prix là  je n'ai rien trouvé d'autre

nombreux sont les personnes tout site ebay confondu....à vendre des pc sans os!!!!!!:hein:


----------



## divoli (9 Mars 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> ok
> 
> ben disons que c'était l'opportunité... sauf qu'au bout du compte ça commence à faire quelques frais (180+20+25)... mais à ce prix là  je n'ai rien trouvé d'autre
> 
> nombreux sont les personnes tout site ebay confondu....à vendre des pc sans os!!!!!!:hein:



Par exemple, tu peux très bien acheter un Mac avec OS 10.2 d'origine, et ensuite acheter OS 10.4 et l'installer dessus. Mais si ensuite tu vends ce Mac:

- Soit tu indiques que tu vends ce Mac avec uniquement l'OS 10.2 d'origine, et dans ce cas tu désinstalles OS 10.4 et tu gardes le DVD OS 10.4 (mais tu fournis les CD OS 10.2 d'origine ).

- Soit tu vends le Mac avec OS 10.4, mais dans ce cas tu n'as plus le droit d'utiliser le CD OS 10.4, et tu es obligé de le fournir à l'acheteur.

Ce que fait machin, là, c'est du n'importe quoi.


Une vente de Mac sans OS est nulle, et donc à éviter.


----------



## G3finder (9 Mars 2008)

le problème est que c'est vrai que l'on peut retourner le chimilimiblik dans tous les sens...

mais bon si j'avais du acheter ibook d'après la côte je l'aurais payé 150&#8364; max full of option...

alors que les ibook chez nous sont vendus la peau des.....


----------



## G3finder (9 Mars 2008)

merci de vos réponses!!

Divoli je suis entièrement ok avec toi sur ton argumentaire!!!!

mais c'est vrai que des fois... les lignes sont transparentes dans les annonces

dernier message envoyé au vendeur ... pas de réponse pour le moment ... peut être le décalage horaire



> can we cancel order if you don't have jaguar OS X.3 or OS installed with restore on this laptop??
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## divoli (9 Mars 2008)

Ben tu lui rappelle que la licence de l'OS est liée à l'ordinateur sur lequel il est installé. Et que de fait il ne peut plus utiliser ce CD d'OS 10.4, puisqu'il s'en est servi pour installer OS 10.4 sur cet iBook.

Je comprends que cet iBook te parait être une bonne affaire, financièrement. Mais ce vendeur semble être un gros magouilleur, et perso je n'aurais pas confiance.


----------



## G3finder (9 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben tu lui rappelle que la licence de l'OS est liée à l'ordinateur sur lequel il est installé. Et que de fait il ne peut plus utiliser ce CD d'OS 10.4, puisqu'il s'en est servi pour installer OS 10.4 sur cet iBook.
> 
> Je comprends que cet iBook te parait être une bonne affaire, financièrement. Mais ce vendeur semble être un gros magouilleur, et perso je n'aurais pas confiance.



le gars en a une vingtaine d'ibook à vendre donc je suppose que les machines sont toutes preloade avec le même cd!!!!

tu confirmes que l'ibook est utilisable mais qu'il risque de ne pas être optimal?

un ibook avec tiger loade .... ça peut empêcher les mises à jour???

le pire c'est que le gars est un professionnel !! donc il doit être sensible à ce genre de problème!!!


----------



## divoli (9 Mars 2008)

G3finder a dit:


> le gars en a une vingtaine d'ibook à vendre donc je suppose que les machines sont toutes preloade avec le même cd!!!!
> 
> tu confirmes que l'ibook est utilisable mais qu'il risque de ne pas être optimal?
> 
> ...



Ce qu'il fait est illégal, donc un professionnel j'en doute.

Et s'il fait cela sur une vingtaine de machines, c'est non seulement de l'arnaque, mais c'est en plus du piratage.

Cet iBook devrait fonctionner. Mais si jamais tu dois réinstaller MacOS X, tu vas faire comment ?

J'essaye de te faire comprendre que cette situation n'est pas normale. 

Qu'est-ce qui te dit que cet iBook n'est pas défectueux ? 

Qu'est ce que tu as déjà acheté, comme accessoire ? Quel est ton budget ?


----------



## G3finder (9 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ce qu'il fait est illégal, donc un professionnel j'en doute.
> 
> Et s'il fait cela sur une vingtaine de machines, c'est non seulement de l'arnaque, mais c'est en plus du piratage.
> 
> ...



lol et oui je comprends bien que ce n'est pas normal... je lui ai posé la question pas de réponse... j'ai posé la question à un autre vendeur  qui me dit pas de problème je vous fourni les cd de restauration!!!

en attente

sinon ben mon budget était moins gros que prévu!!! tarifs incluant les frais de port bien entendu
180&#8364; l'ibook g3 800:sleep:
38&#8364; la carte airport et son support
10&#8364; euros les 9cd du jaguar mais c'est ibook g4 j'ai pas fait attention
5&#8364; un embout

233&#8364; au total:mouais:... je ne trouve rien en modèle complet à ce prix là en France... ou alors je cherche mal


pourquoi tu connais mieux au même prix??? ou équivalent??


----------



## divoli (9 Mars 2008)

Ben par exemple cette annonce (mais je ne sais pas quelle version d'OS X est fournie):
http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php/product/33/cat/52


----------



## G3finder (9 Mars 2008)

à priori un poil plus cher et moins intéressant en processeur!!!

maintenant reste à voir celui que je vais recevoir


----------



## divoli (9 Mars 2008)

Il existe une cote de l'occasion, il faudrait regarder...


----------



## G3finder (9 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Il existe une cote de l'occasion, il faudrait regarder...



c'est ce que je disais divoli plus haut... si j'avais du payer à la côte pour ibook g3 800mhz 640mo de ram hdd 30 ça aurait tourné max à 150

donc vu le prix des annonces on s'en éloigne sensiblement!!!


----------



## divoli (9 Mars 2008)

Non, la cote d'un iBook G3 cadencé à 800 MHz est à 350 euros.

Celle d'un iBook G3 cadencé à 500 MHz est à 250 euros.


----------



## Tox (9 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Non, la cote d'un iBook G3 cadencé à 800 MHz est à 350 euros.
> 
> Celle d'un iBook G3 cadencé à 500 MHz est à 250 euros.


 Je ne peux m'empêcher de penser que c'est très cher pour un G3...


----------



## divoli (9 Mars 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Je ne peux m'empêcher de penser que c'est très cher pour un G3...



Peut-être. Je me base sur la cote SVM Mac (de janvier 2008) qui est peut-être légèrement surévaluée. Mais en tout cas pas 150 euros...


----------



## G3finder (9 Mars 2008)

oui et je te promets que 'est 150 , je l'ai vu sur un site de côte tiré du forum... je ne me rappelle plus du nom!!!

faut pas oublier... le nombre des machines qui ont succédé au G3 800 par la suite!! donc c'est un peu normal que la machine décôte même si cela reste un mac!!

la côte de l'occasion si elle est comme celle de la centrale... elle super surévaluée!!
 enfin c'est mon point de vue!!!


----------



## G3finder (10 Mars 2008)

ma dernière question:



> [FONT=arial,sans-serif]can we cancel order if you don't have jaguar OS X.3 or OS installed with restore on this laptop??
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...




sa dernière réponse:


> [/FONT]





> [FONT=arial,sans-serif]
> Hi,
> No problem including Apple cd's on this unit.  Regards,
> Dave S




voilà, je crois que mon premier problème est résolu!!!!!

alors je pense ça va s'arranger
patience, abnégation.... et beaucoup de conseils utiles de votre part (divoli en particulier):king:
[/FONT]


----------

